

3D Cube World Level Generation - dhotson
http://accidentalnoise.sourceforge.net/minecraftworlds.html

======
5hoom
Procedural content like this adds a nice random, exploratory feel to a game.
It's also really interesting in that it allows the programmer to leverage
their skills in the creation of game art (still needs some artistry in the
tweaking though).

This is a really nice tutorial, it breaks down how all these magical in-game
landscapes are just different noise & gradient textures multiplied together,
and how it can easily be extended from 2D to 3D.

Here's to gently rolling hills of perlin noise :)

------
unfortunate
"This project has been temporarily blocked for exceeding its bandwidth
threshold" Maybe use Github next time

------
DanielRibeiro
Would be nice to have the source that created it.

~~~
simcop2387
I believe that it's being done with the library at the main part of the
website. I haven't actually tried to do it yet but it doesn't look like it'd
be too difficult. <http://accidentalnoise.sourceforge.net/>

------
Simucal
Any chance we can get a Github mirror?

